
Wrike acquired at valuation of $800M - Biba
https://startinfinity.com/blog/wrike-acquired
======
just_myles
I have used wrike for 5 years and it is one of the worst project/team
management tool I have ever used. It's overly complicated (The UI is a mess.),
the search functionality is not that great (Example trying to find tickets by
keyword), maintaining workflows is horrible (Again UI problem.).

The only benefit I can recall is that it can integrate with other tools and
you are able to create and update tickets by adding the wrike ticket
identifier in an email.

I would rather use Jira (For projects) and Slack for communication than just
using Wrike.

